# New Here...



## sublime

Hello.. My name is Alan, AKA Sublime.. Hobbies include Harley Davidson Motorcycles, Mopar Muscle Cars, Schutzhund, Playing Guitar, hanging out with friends etc.

I am fiscally conservative, small government type, socially liberal, I tend to align with Libertarian views the most, although I am not a Libertarian per se. Of the nationally known politicians I align with Marco Rubio, Rand Paul, Allen West, etc. 

I believe both parties have gotten us in to a horrible mess. I do not believe the DNC is capable of salvation and their is a glimmer of hope for the GOP. Well, they are about to nominate Romney for the presidential ticket, so I guess that is debatable as well.

Anyway, I am looking forward to a good debate....


----------



## Sunni Man




----------



## Meister

The board has been waiting for you.  We'll have Syenn direct you to your locker.  Dinner is a 5 sharp...and please remember when at the dinner table, "when you snooze, you lose".


----------



## cereal_killer

HD's and Mopars, my kind of guy  Welcome aboard!! Enjoy the forum!!


----------



## sublime

Thanks guys 

I invited a few friends from the *XXXXXX* Religion and Politics subforum... So you may see a few of us that are familiar with each other here and some motorcycle related politics.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Welcome.


----------



## sublime

That photo is GREAT! 

I saved that one for sure..


----------



## freedombecki

sublime said:


> Hello.. My name is Alan, AKA Sublime.. Hobbies include Harley Davidson Motorcycles, Mopar Muscle Cars, Schutzhund, Playing Guitar, hanging out with friends etc.
> 
> I am fiscally conservative, small government type, socially liberal, I tend to align with Libertarian views the most, although I am not a Libertarian per se. Of the nationally known politicians I align with Marco Rubio, Rand Paul, Allen West, etc.
> 
> I believe both parties have gotten us in to a horrible mess. I do not believe the DNC is capable of salvation and their is a glimmer of hope for the GOP. Well, they are about to nominate Romney for the presidential ticket, so I guess that is debatable as well.
> 
> Anyway, I am looking forward to a good debate....


Welcome to USMB, sublime. Hope you enjoy the boards.


----------



## Douger

PLease elaborate on your canine and guitar preferences because you are clueless when it comes to cars and bikes.


----------



## saveliberty

Fools and Heroes run for trouble.  Best to know which you are before running.


----------



## syrenn

Meister said:


> The board has been waiting for you.  We'll have Syenn direct you to your locker.  Dinner is a 5 sharp...and please remember when at the dinner table, "when you snooze, you lose".




You called M?  

The coffee shop is down on General Street

You will find the Tavern on Rubber Room street..... straight jackets, of course are always optional. 

Lockers are in the dungeon..... careful.... they got lockers...and then....... they have miserable lockers on the bottom.  Don't bother with a pad lock..... Meister has the skeleton key.


Say when!!!


----------



## saveliberty

syrenn said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> The board has been waiting for you.  We'll have Syenn direct you to your locker.  Dinner is a 5 sharp...and please remember when at the dinner table, "when you snooze, you lose".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You called M?
> 
> The coffee shop is down on General Street
> 
> You will find the Tavern on Rubber Room street..... straight jackets, of course are always optional.
> 
> Lockers are in the dungeon..... careful.... they got lockers...and then....eek:... they have miserable lockers bottom lockers.  Don't bother with a pad lock..... Meister has the skeleton key.
> 
> 
> Say when!!!
Click to expand...


You didn't mention unisex bathrooms and the cleaning schedule.


----------



## Si modo

Welcome.


----------



## syrenn

saveliberty said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> The board has been waiting for you.  We'll have Syenn direct you to your locker.  Dinner is a 5 sharp...and please remember when at the dinner table, "when you snooze, you lose".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You called M?
> 
> The coffee shop is down on General Street
> 
> You will find the Tavern on Rubber Room street..... straight jackets, of course are always optional.
> 
> Lockers are in the dungeon..... careful.... they got lockers...and then....... they have miserable lockers on the bottom.  Don't bother with a pad lock..... Meister has the skeleton key.
> 
> 
> Say when!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't mention unisex bathrooms and the cleaning schedule.
Click to expand...



ssshhh..... tell him about them later! The surprise factor is great!


----------



## hjmick

Get out while you still can...


----------



## saveliberty

hjmick said:


> Get out while you still can...



The bots have him by now.


----------



## sublime

Douger said:


> PLease elaborate on your canine and guitar preferences because you are clueless when it comes to cars and bikes.



LOL... 

I have a Czech line German Shepherd and a 1/2 German 1/2 American line Rottie....

For guitar I have a '78 Les Paul, Carvin California Carved Top, '84 Kramer Beretta and an old Martin Acoustic.

I play a lot of metal, but have recently been getting in to ZZ-Top, Lynyrd Skynyrd etc. etc.

So you don't like Harleys or Mopars eh? What's your preference?


----------



## sublime

hjmick said:


> Get out while you still can...



You guys are funny..


----------



## sublime

saveliberty said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get out while you still can...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bots have him by now.
Click to expand...


Many have tried to assimilate me in the past... I will resist....


----------



## Ringel05

sublime said:


> Douger said:
> 
> 
> 
> PLease elaborate on your canine and guitar preferences because you are clueless when it comes to cars and bikes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL...
> 
> I have a Czech line German Shepherd and a 1/2 German 1/2 American line Rottie....
> 
> For guitar I have a '78 Les Paul, Carvin California Carved Top, '84 Kramer Beretta and an old Martin Acoustic.
> 
> I play a lot of metal, but have recently been getting in to ZZ-Top, Lynyrd Skynyrd etc. etc.
> 
> So you don't like Harleys or Mopars eh? What's your preference?
Click to expand...


His preference?  Mopeds and push carts.......


----------



## sublime

Ringel05 said:


> sublime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Douger said:
> 
> 
> 
> PLease elaborate on your canine and guitar preferences because you are clueless when it comes to cars and bikes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL...
> 
> I have a Czech line German Shepherd and a 1/2 German 1/2 American line Rottie....
> 
> For guitar I have a '78 Les Paul, Carvin California Carved Top, '84 Kramer Beretta and an old Martin Acoustic.
> 
> I play a lot of metal, but have recently been getting in to ZZ-Top, Lynyrd Skynyrd etc. etc.
> 
> So you don't like Harleys or Mopars eh? What's your preference?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His preference?  Mopeds and push carts.......
Click to expand...


LMFAO... That's classic.


----------



## AquaAthena

sublime said:


> Hello.. My name is Alan, AKA Sublime.. Hobbies include Harley Davidson Motorcycles, Mopar Muscle Cars, Schutzhund, Playing Guitar, hanging out with friends etc.
> 
> I am fiscally conservative, small government type, socially liberal, I tend to align with Libertarian views the most, although I am not a Libertarian per se. Of the nationally known politicians I align with Marco Rubio, Rand Paul, Allen West, etc.
> 
> I believe both parties have gotten us in to a horrible mess. I do not believe the DNC is capable of salvation and their is a glimmer of hope for the GOP. Well, they are about to nominate Romney for the presidential ticket, so I guess that is debatable as well.
> 
> Anyway, I am looking forward to a good debate....


 

Well sweetie, you sound just GR8!!!  Looking forward to your USMB observations and hope you have a good time.


----------



## Artevelde

Welcome. Not really into motorcycles myself, but it takes all kinds to make for an interesting forum.


----------



## koshergrl

Oh look. Yet another social liberal.

Shocker.


----------



## saveliberty

sublime said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get out while you still can...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bots have him by now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many have tried to assimilate me in the past... I will resist....
Click to expand...


On our bad days around here we're above average.


----------



## sublime

koshergrl said:


> Oh look. Yet another social liberal.
> 
> Shocker.



Mind you I believe in God, I believe in Jesus Christ as my savior. BUT....

I do not believe it is my place to enforce my beliefs on another individual. I don't do drugs, but if somebody else wants to do drugs I believe that is their choice and they should be free to do so. etc. etc.

So when I say I am a social liberal it is in the context that I believe that the individual's freedom of choice is paramount. With that comes personal responsibility and accountability for one's actions. If you want freedom, you had better be willing to suffer the consequences of your actions.


----------



## OldUSAFSniper

Well, you sound very suspiciously conservative in some areas.  And if that's the case, let's get right to it... RACIST!!!  You really haven't arrived here until someone calls you a racist a couple times for not agreeing with Barry on something.

As for the board itself, it really is very entertaining.  But like anywhere, we do have our rules...

1.  Pool - No running by the pool.  No speedo's (please!).  No peeing in the pool, we have a port-a-potty.
2.  Do NOT try and look up Syrenn or AquaAthena's dresses or down their blouses (That's my job).
3.  If you're putting beer into the cooler, be an upstanding guy and put the warm ones at the bottom.  Schlitz, Falstaff, and Pabst Blue Ribbon may be considered premium liquid refreshment here.
4.  If you play an instrument, great.  Just remember what happened to the guy playing the guitar on the steps in Animal House, so be careful what you play.
5.  Flatulence is not a way to say "hello" in any country, unless you can play "What's that tune".  
6.  The United States of America produces more deodarant and mouthwash than all other countries combined.  You will find those who have yet to learn that simple tidbit of information.
7.  Any chips or snacks are fair game.  Eat fondue at your own risk (even for just making it or using the word).
8.  Don't leave your car keys unattended.  There are those of us known to joy ride.

Hey, other than that, welcome to the forum!


----------



## koshergrl

sublime said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look. Yet another social liberal.
> 
> Shocker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mind you I believe in God, I believe in Jesus Christ as my savior. BUT....
> 
> I do not believe it is my place to enforce my beliefs on another individual. I don't do drugs, but if somebody else wants to do drugs I believe that is their choice and they should be free to do so. etc. etc.
> 
> So when I say I am a social liberal it is in the context that I believe that the individual's freedom of choice is paramount. With that comes personal responsibility and accountability for one's actions. If you want freedom, you had better be willing to suffer the consequences of your actions.
Click to expand...

 
Yeah, whatever. I know what a social liberal is.


----------



## Foxfyre

Welcome Sublime.  USMB has been a terrific board home for a lot of us for a number of years now.  All you need to survive is a little common sense, fresh batteries in your bullshit detector, and a bullet proof vest.  And you're good to go.  

Seriously lots of good folks here, quite a few who will share all or most of your views.  And a few fools.  But even they are good for giggles.


----------



## catzmeow

koshergrl said:


> Oh look. Yet another social liberal.
> 
> Shocker.



I know, right?  People who mind their own business rock your worldview, don't we?


----------



## saveliberty

You seem to have an awful lot of business that involves other posters catzmeow...  lol


----------



## eflatminor

sublime said:


> Playing Guitar...I tend to align with Libertarian views the most, although I am not a Libertarian per se.



Welcome!  I prefer the term 'classical liberal'.  Mises and Hayek are my guys, but whatever you call yourself, it's nice to see another enlighten soul.

Now, guitar playing, eh?

My Goodall:


----------



## Dabs

Hello0oo0o0ooo0 and welcome


----------



## koshergrl

catzmeow said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look. Yet another social liberal.
> 
> Shocker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, right? People who mind their own business rock your worldview, don't we?
Click to expand...

 
Who's minding their own business?

I won't have it, it's not to be borne!


----------



## sublime

koshergrl said:


> sublime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look. Yet another social liberal.
> 
> Shocker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mind you I believe in God, I believe in Jesus Christ as my savior. BUT....
> 
> I do not believe it is my place to enforce my beliefs on another individual. I don't do drugs, but if somebody else wants to do drugs I believe that is their choice and they should be free to do so. etc. etc.
> 
> So when I say I am a social liberal it is in the context that I believe that the individual's freedom of choice is paramount. With that comes personal responsibility and accountability for one's actions. If you want freedom, you had better be willing to suffer the consequences of your actions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, whatever. I know what a social liberal is.
Click to expand...


So you believe it is your place to tell others how they should live and use the force of government to see to it they live as you see fit?


----------



## peach174

Welcome !
Jump right in and enjoy.


----------



## koshergrl

sublime said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sublime said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mind you I believe in God, I believe in Jesus Christ as my savior. BUT....
> 
> I do not believe it is my place to enforce my beliefs on another individual. I don't do drugs, but if somebody else wants to do drugs I believe that is their choice and they should be free to do so. etc. etc.
> 
> So when I say I am a social liberal it is in the context that I believe that the individual's freedom of choice is paramount. With that comes personal responsibility and accountability for one's actions. If you want freedom, you had better be willing to suffer the consequences of your actions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, whatever. I know what a social liberal is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you believe it is your place to tell others how they should live and use the force of government to see to it they live as you see fit?
Click to expand...

 
Why no, I don't.

But social liberals certainly do.


----------



## fred1369

koshergrl said:


> catzmeow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look. Yet another social liberal.
> 
> Shocker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, right? People who mind their own business rock your worldview, don't we?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who's minding their own business?
> 
> I won't have it, it's not to be borne!
Click to expand...


You need to chill out.  A dip in the mikvah and a glass of MD spritzer would help.


----------



## boutym

Damn Sub!  Haven't even made it past the introduction section and already someone doesn't like you.  I wonder if that's Mike in drag???


----------



## Warrior102

sublime said:


> Hello.. My name is Alan, AKA Sublime.. Hobbies include Harley Davidson Motorcycles, Mopar Muscle Cars, Schutzhund, Playing Guitar, hanging out with friends etc.
> 
> I am fiscally conservative, small government type, socially liberal, I tend to align with Libertarian views the most, although I am not a Libertarian per se. Of the nationally known politicians I align with Marco Rubio, Rand Paul, Allen West, etc.
> 
> I believe both parties have gotten us in to a horrible mess. I do not believe the DNC is capable of salvation and their is a glimmer of hope for the GOP. Well, they are about to nominate Romney for the presidential ticket, so I guess that is debatable as well.
> 
> Anyway, I am looking forward to a good debate....



Welcome aboard shipmate. 
What model HD you have? Mine's in the avatar. Love it. I am heading to Va. Beach today - and would be on it - but rain is in the forecast.


----------



## Warrior102

fred1369 said:


> You need to chill out.  A dip in the mikvah and a glass of MD spritzer would help.



You need to STFU, asswipe


----------



## boutym

Warrior102 said:


> fred1369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to chill out.  A dip in the mikvah and a glass of MD spritzer would help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to STFU, asswipe
Click to expand...


Wow.  If I've noticed anything around here in the first few days is that there are some seriously intelligent replies.


----------



## saveliberty

boutym said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fred1369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to chill out.  A dip in the mikvah and a glass of MD spritzer would help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to STFU, asswipe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow.  If I've noticed anything around here in the first few days is that there are some seriously intelligent replies.
Click to expand...


Force = Mass x Acceleration.  Feel better now?


----------



## koshergrl

boutym said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fred1369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to chill out. A dip in the mikvah and a glass of MD spritzer would help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to STFU, asswipe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow. If I've noticed anything around here in the first few days is that there are some seriously intelligent replies.
Click to expand...

 
Wow. If I've noticed anything it's that liberal asswipes call anything other than preferential treatment and appreciationfor what they consider their elevated status as "unintelligent".

I suppose it would be considered unintelligent to insult you if you had any special power or influence.

But you don't. Let's keep it that way.


----------



## boutym

koshergrl said:


> boutym said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to STFU, asswipe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. If I've noticed anything around here in the first few days is that there are some seriously intelligent replies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow. If I've noticed anything it's that liberal asswipes call anything other than preferential treatment and appreciationfor what they consider their elevated status as "unintelligent".
> 
> I suppose it would be unintelligent to insult you if you had any special power or influence.
> 
> But you don't. Let's keep it that way.
Click to expand...


Huh?


----------



## saveliberty

koshergrl said:


> boutym said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to STFU, asswipe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. If I've noticed anything around here in the first few days is that there are some seriously intelligent replies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow. If I've noticed anything it's that liberal asswipes call anything other than preferential treatment and appreciationfor what they consider their elevated status as "unintelligent".
> 
> I suppose it would be unintelligent to insult you if you had any special power or influence.
> 
> But you don't. Let's keep it that way.
Click to expand...


Considering your intellectual abilities, you should concentrate on insulting door stops.


----------



## Ringel05

boutym said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boutym said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. If I've noticed anything around here in the first few days is that there are some seriously intelligent replies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. If I've noticed anything it's that liberal asswipes call anything other than preferential treatment and appreciationfor what they consider their elevated status as "unintelligent".
> 
> I suppose it would be unintelligent to insult you if you had any special power or influence.
> 
> But you don't. Let's keep it that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Huh?
Click to expand...


I see you met a couple of our more..... lively...... members. 
Welcome to the board, make sure you pick up your complimentary jacket at the main desk.  Everyone gets one.  







(I don't call this the best little political insane asylum on the internet for no reason.)
Enjoy!


----------



## Foxfyre

Ringel05 said:


> boutym said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. If I've noticed anything it's that liberal asswipes call anything other than preferential treatment and appreciationfor what they consider their elevated status as "unintelligent".
> 
> I suppose it would be unintelligent to insult you if you had any special power or influence.
> 
> But you don't. Let's keep it that way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see you met a couple of our more..... lively...... members.
> Welcome to the board, make sure you pick up your complimentary jacket at the main desk.  Everyone gets one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I don't call this the best little political insane asylum on the internet for no reason.)
> Enjoy!
Click to expand...


And this is probably as good a time as any to point out the dignified, courteous, and intelligent quality of conversation to be expected at USMB complete with spruced up capitalization, punctuation, and spell check.  (cough)


----------



## fred1369

Warrior102 said:


> fred1369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to chill out.  A dip in the mikvah and a glass of MD spritzer would help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to STFU, asswipe
Click to expand...


oh good.  I've made my first friend here.  
Keyboard commandos are usually pussies in real life.


----------



## koshergrl

fred1369 said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fred1369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to chill out. A dip in the mikvah and a glass of MD spritzer would help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to STFU, asswipe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh good. I've made my first friend here.
> Keyboard commandos are usually pussies in real life.
Click to expand...

 
You should feel right at home.


----------



## fred1369

you can always tell when some girl isn't getting laid.


----------



## koshergrl

No thank you.


----------



## Dabs

Ringel05 said:


> boutym said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. If I've noticed anything it's that liberal asswipes call anything other than preferential treatment and appreciationfor what they consider their elevated status as "unintelligent".
> 
> I suppose it would be unintelligent to insult you if you had any special power or influence.
> 
> But you don't. Let's keep it that way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see you met a couple of our more..... lively...... members.
> Welcome to the board, make sure you pick up your complimentary jacket at the main desk.  Everyone gets one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I don't call this the best little political insane asylum on the internet for no reason.)
> Enjoy!
Click to expand...


Funny.....I don't remember getting my jacket...but I don't need one, I'd chew right thru the damn thing


----------



## koshergrl

saveliberty said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boutym said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. If I've noticed anything around here in the first few days is that there are some seriously intelligent replies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. If I've noticed anything it's that liberal asswipes call anything other than preferential treatment and appreciationfor what they consider their elevated status as "unintelligent".
> 
> I suppose it would be unintelligent to insult you if you had any special power or influence.
> 
> But you don't. Let's keep it that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Considering your intellectual abilities, you should concentrate on insulting door stops.
Click to expand...

 
Lost you, did I?

Don't confuse your limited capacity to understand with a lack of intelligence on mine....


----------



## koshergrl

But I do think I left a word out...


----------



## saveliberty

koshergrl said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. If I've noticed anything it's that liberal asswipes call anything other than preferential treatment and appreciationfor what they consider their elevated status as "unintelligent".
> 
> I suppose it would be unintelligent to insult you if you had any special power or influence.
> 
> But you don't. Let's keep it that way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Considering your intellectual abilities, you should concentrate on insulting door stops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lost you, did I?
> 
> Don't confuse your limited capacity to understand with a lack of intelligence on mine....
Click to expand...


I'm rather unfamiliar with failure and ignorance, so yes, you baffle me.


----------



## sublime

koshergrl said:


> sublime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, whatever. I know what a social liberal is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you believe it is your place to tell others how they should live and use the force of government to see to it they live as you see fit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why no, I don't.
> 
> But social liberals certainly do.
Click to expand...


Uh.. No... Not necessarily. I really don't care what you do on a day to day basis. My freedom to be me does not supersede your right to be free from me, I believe in live and let live, mind your business and I'll mind mine. 

You can believe or not believe in any religion you so choose, let me believe or not believe in any religion I so choose. You can choose to drink and do drugs or not and I should be free to do the same. So long as you aren't hurting another individual in the process we are all good.

What is so hard to understand?


----------



## sublime

boutym said:


> Damn Sub!  Haven't even made it past the introduction section and already someone doesn't like you.  I wonder if that's Mike in drag???



I guess some people have a hard time with me believing in personal liberty / freedom...

LOL

Either that or I am just an @sshole...


----------



## saveliberty

Probably lost her at no.


----------



## saveliberty

sublime said:


> boutym said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn Sub!  Haven't even made it past the introduction section and already someone doesn't like you.  I wonder if that's Mike in drag???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess some people have a hard time with me believing in personal liberty / freedom...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Either that or I am just an @sshole...
Click to expand...


Truth be told.  I'm counting on you being at least half of one.  You'll last longer.


----------



## sublime

Warrior102 said:


> sublime said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello.. My name is Alan, AKA Sublime.. Hobbies include Harley Davidson Motorcycles, Mopar Muscle Cars, Schutzhund, Playing Guitar, hanging out with friends etc.
> 
> I am fiscally conservative, small government type, socially liberal, I tend to align with Libertarian views the most, although I am not a Libertarian per se. Of the nationally known politicians I align with Marco Rubio, Rand Paul, Allen West, etc.
> 
> I believe both parties have gotten us in to a horrible mess. I do not believe the DNC is capable of salvation and their is a glimmer of hope for the GOP. Well, they are about to nominate Romney for the presidential ticket, so I guess that is debatable as well.
> 
> Anyway, I am looking forward to a good debate....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome aboard shipmate.
> What model HD you have? Mine's in the avatar. Love it. I am heading to Va. Beach today - and would be on it - but rain is in the forecast.
Click to expand...


I have a 2007 StreetGlide... Here is a pic I took of it at Shade Valley Campground outside of Sturgis last year:


----------



## sublime

koshergrl said:


> boutym said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to STFU, asswipe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. If I've noticed anything around here in the first few days is that there are some seriously intelligent replies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow. If I've noticed anything it's that liberal asswipes call anything other than preferential treatment and appreciationfor what they consider their elevated status as "unintelligent".
> 
> I suppose it would be considered unintelligent to insult you if you had any special power or influence.
> 
> But you don't. Let's keep it that way.
Click to expand...


You are less than intelligent. First of all, I am not a liberal and neither is the person you just attempted to insult. You are far from intelligent, so quit frontin'...


----------



## sublime

koshergrl said:


> No thank you.



That didn't sound like an offer to me...


----------



## sublime

I have NEVER seen so much debate in an introduction thread. Wow... Somebody needs to relax.

HELLO.. I am here.. Thanks for the welcome from most of you.. For the lady with her panties in a bunch, I am done with you... Please exit my post and find somebody else to inflict yourself upon.


----------



## koshergrl

sublime said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boutym said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. If I've noticed anything around here in the first few days is that there are some seriously intelligent replies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. If I've noticed anything it's that liberal asswipes call anything other than preferential treatment and appreciationfor what they consider their elevated status as "unintelligent".
> 
> I suppose it would be considered unintelligent to insult you if you had any special power or influence.
> 
> But you don't. Let's keep it that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are less than intelligent. First of all, I am not a liberal and neither is the person you just attempted to insult. You are far from intelligent, so quit frontin'...
Click to expand...

 
Yes, you keep saying that. Like most "social liberals" you think repeating a lie makes it true.

It doesn't. 

"*Social liberalism* is the belief that liberalism should include social justice."

Social liberalism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## syrenn

sublime said:


> I have NEVER seen so much debate in an introduction thread. Wow... Somebody needs to relax.
> 
> HELLO.. I am here.. Thanks for the welcome from most of you.. For the lady with her panties in a bunch, I am done with you... Please exit my post and find somebody else to inflict yourself upon.





 


Have you checked out your userCP options? You can always put her on ignore.


----------



## saveliberty

Sorry sublime.  Sometimes we have to lay down some suppression fire with these types.

You were saying something about bikes?  Please continue.


----------



## sublime

koshergrl said:


> sublime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. If I've noticed anything it's that liberal asswipes call anything other than preferential treatment and appreciationfor what they consider their elevated status as "unintelligent".
> 
> I suppose it would be considered unintelligent to insult you if you had any special power or influence.
> 
> But you don't. Let's keep it that way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are less than intelligent. First of all, I am not a liberal and neither is the person you just attempted to insult. You are far from intelligent, so quit frontin'...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, you keep saying that. Like most "social liberals" you think repeating a lie makes it true.
> 
> It doesn't.
> 
> "*Social liberalism* is the belief that liberalism should include social justice."
> 
> Social liberalism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


Well our definition of social liberalism is much different. I do not believe in social liberalism or government enforced equality. I am not a "progressive" like Obama / Van Jones et al. 

You should take a little time to get to know me before you start casting judgement and tossing insults.


----------



## syrenn

koshergrl said:


> sublime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. If I've noticed anything it's that liberal asswipes call anything other than preferential treatment and appreciationfor what they consider their elevated status as "unintelligent".
> 
> I suppose it would be considered unintelligent to insult you if you had any special power or influence.
> 
> But you don't. Let's keep it that way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are less than intelligent. First of all, I am not a liberal and neither is the person you just attempted to insult. You are far from intelligent, so quit frontin'...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, you keep saying that. Like most "social liberals" you think repeating a lie makes it true.
> 
> It doesn't.
> 
> "*Social liberalism* is the belief that liberalism should include social justice."
> 
> Social liberalism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...



jeez KG... cut the newbie a break. Jump in in the forum if your gonna jump him.


----------



## koshergrl

"Social liberalism has led to an attitude of allowing government intervention to protect us from ourselves, from cars, from saturated fat, from incorrect sneezing, from almost any situation which can generate a bureaucracy. OHSA in the Department of Labor is now approaching $2 Billion for its budget. And of course, we must protect the children: much spending is done in the name of helping children."

âIâm a fiscal conservative, but a social liberal.â The Epitaph for Americaâs Future? | RedState


----------



## saveliberty

sublime clearly alid down the cavat that one's rights stop where anothers begins.  You seem to be trolling everywhere koshergrl.  Just what are you trying to accomplish?  ...and for whom?


----------



## koshergrl

No, he's just another progressive posing as a conservative.

"
*In theory of course, that wipes out poverty! *But we know it will not! Social liberalism does not stop poverty: if welfare-state bureaucracies actually lessened poverty, they would put themselves out of work. *It is to the bureaucrats&#8217; advantage to fertilize poverty!*
However, human fertilization is something of which social liberals are usually skeptical. And here we touch upon abortion: I am aware that purely moral arguments are enough to argue against killing unborn children. The point here, however, is our &#8220;social liberal-fiscal conservative&#8221; will claim that abortion should be allowed, that it actually saves money for society, and that anyway, should not a true conservative keep government away from telling people what they can do with their bodies?"

âIâm a fiscal conservative, but a social liberal.â The Epitaph for Americaâs Future? | RedState

I can smell those asswipes a mile away. Ask him what he thinks about abortion...and legalized marijuana. And euthanasia. And welfare.


----------



## saveliberty

Well, I suppose just asking him was out of the question huh?  Go whack a known loon like citizenal.


----------



## sublime

koshergrl said:


> "Social liberalism has led to an attitude of allowing government intervention to protect us from ourselves, from cars, from saturated fat, from incorrect sneezing, from almost any situation which can generate a bureaucracy. OHSA in the Department of Labor is now approaching $2 Billion for its budget. And of course, we must protect the children: much spending is done in the name of helping children."
> 
> âIâm a fiscal conservative, but a social liberal.â The Epitaph for Americaâs Future? | RedState



Like I said, you are trying to apply a definition to me that simply is not true. 

MY DEFINITION OF SOCIAL LIBERALISM:

1) Don't legislate morality
2) A person's body is their ultimate property, what they do with their body is their business (this does not mean I am a fan of abortion), if somebody wants to drink alcohol, do drugs, prostitute themselves, that is THEIR business. What consenting adults do in the privacy of their home is THEIR business.

I live my life fairly conservatively for the most part. I seldom drink, I do not do drugs, I believe abortion is wrong, I work fifty to sixty hours a week, I enjoy kicking it and playing guitar or going for a ride on my motorcycle during my down time. Women are my primary downfall and will ultimately be my undoing. This is who I am, I don't expect anybody to live the same as I do because I think it is the right way to live, it is just the right way for me to live. Find your path and enjoy your life, if a strictly conservative lifestyle is what makes you happy, I am happy for you, so long as you do not try to enforce it on me or others. 

Remember, it's not your place to cast judgement on others.


----------



## sublime

koshergrl said:


> No, he's just another progressive posing as a conservative.
> 
> "
> *In theory of course, that wipes out poverty! *But we know it will not! Social liberalism does not stop poverty: if welfare-state bureaucracies actually lessened poverty, they would put themselves out of work. *It is to the bureaucrats advantage to fertilize poverty!*
> However, human fertilization is something of which social liberals are usually skeptical. And here we touch upon abortion: I am aware that purely moral arguments are enough to argue against killing unborn children. The point here, however, is our social liberal-fiscal conservative will claim that abortion should be allowed, that it actually saves money for society, and that anyway, should not a true conservative keep government away from telling people what they can do with their bodies?"
> 
> âIâm a fiscal conservative, but a social liberal.â The Epitaph for Americaâs Future? | RedState
> 
> I can smell those asswipes a mile away. Ask him what he thinks about abortion...and legalized marijuana. And euthanasia. And welfare.



WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You are so f&cking wrong I don't know where to begin.

First, I can't stand Obama, I believe he could lead to the downfall of this country. I believe in many ways George Bush was a progressive, he certainly spent too much money and the prescription drug program was a BAD idea. There have been very few good leaders in the last century. Our government has run amuck for far too long. BOTH parties are to blame for the mess we are in and people like you make reasonable discussion nearly impossible.


----------



## koshergrl

When did I mention Bush or Obama, fruitcake?


----------



## Crackerjack

koshergrl said:


> When did I mention Bush or Obama, fruitcake?


CheapBatteries.Com - Batteries - Duracell Alkaline, Procell Alkaline, Eveready Energizer, Rechargeable Ni-MH, Flaslights, CD's, DVD's, iPod Accessories, & Blank Tapes.


----------



## saveliberty

koshergrl said:


> When did I mention Bush or Obama, fruitcake?



Who cares what you mentioned or your moldy fruitcake for that matter?


----------



## sublime

koshergrl said:


> When did I mention Bush or Obama, fruitcake?



You imply that I believe in Social Justice. Something that Barack Obama is known for, so you imply that I like that moron we call president. I added Bush because I do not believe he was a conservative at all. 

You simply don't understand that your definition of social liberalism and mine are different. I defined it and yet you're still here trying to label me a progressive. You are nuckin futs...


----------



## koshergrl

sublime said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sublime said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are less than intelligent. First of all, I am not a liberal and neither is the person you just attempted to insult. You are far from intelligent, so quit frontin'...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you keep saying that. Like most "social liberals" you think repeating a lie makes it true.
> 
> It doesn't.
> 
> "*Social liberalism* is the belief that liberalism should include social justice."
> 
> Social liberalism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well our definition of social liberalism is much different. I do not believe in social liberalism or government enforced equality. I am not a "progressive" like Obama / Van Jones et al.
> 
> You should take a little time to get to know me before you start casting judgement and tossing insults.
Click to expand...

 
If that's true, ignoramus, then I suggest you educate yourself regarding the terms you use.

Because you, and all the other who have migrated here with you, identified yourself as a social liberal, economic conservative.

Ar eyou going to share your views on welfare, abortion, euthanasia, and social justice?


----------



## sublime

koshergrl said:


> sublime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you keep saying that. Like most "social liberals" you think repeating a lie makes it true.
> 
> It doesn't.
> 
> "*Social liberalism* is the belief that liberalism should include social justice."
> 
> Social liberalism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well our definition of social liberalism is much different. I do not believe in social liberalism or government enforced equality. I am not a "progressive" like Obama / Van Jones et al.
> 
> You should take a little time to get to know me before you start casting judgement and tossing insults.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that's true, ignoramus, then I suggest you educate yourself regarding the terms you use.
> 
> Because you, and all the other who have migrated here with you, identified yourself as a social liberal, economic conservative.
> 
> Ar eyou going to share your views on welfare, abortion, euthanasia, and social justice?
Click to expand...


Already did.. 

As far as Social Justice is concerned it is far left socialism / communism in disguise. Not a fan of it. I believe we all have the capability to achieve our dreams and can do so on our own merit, the government cannot guarantee success for all, but they can guarantee that we are all miserable.


----------



## BDBoop

It's good to have you here.


----------



## sublime

BDBoop said:


> It's good to have you here.



Thanks, it's nice to be welcome by most


----------



## koshergrl

So I think you're sticking with "I'm stupid, but not a liar"?

As I said, I believe you're a liar.


----------



## sublime

koshergrl said:


> So I think you're sticking with "I'm stupid, but not a liar"?
> 
> As I said, I believe you're a liar.



KosherGirl, I am smarter than you will ever dream of being and I am not a liar. I made my position quite clear. If you cannot accept it, too bad.. I don't have to answer to you. 

Your childish insults are so boring.


----------



## koshergrl

While yours are the epitome of intelligence.

No matter how many times you call me stupid, you're the one who apparently doesn't know what social liberalism is, despite calling yourself a social liberal.

Who's the stupid one again?


----------



## sublime

You are for believing I am a 'liberal' and for taking WikiPedia as gospel.

There is this thing called context, you might want to take it in to consideration.


----------



## koshergrl

I used wiki and another source as well...and I used wiki because for definitions that are not contested (and social liberalism only has one meaning) it works. And idiots like you are served well enough by it.

But since you're an idiot, here:

"The other stream, which has come to be called &#8216;social liberalism&#8217; (but which might better be called &#8216;social justice liberalism&#8217;1 ), also valued political freedom, also thought that the state should as far as possible leave us alone to make our own decisions on how to live our lives, also opposed militarism and also believed that international free trade was a way to preserve peace, but it believed in addition that liberalism required a commitment to a fair distribution of wealth and power, which in turn led to support for redistributive taxation and public services as ways of fairly distributing wealth and for democracy as a way of fairly distributing power."

What is Social Liberalism? | Social Liberal Forum

I'm beginning to think maybe you are just stupid, after all.


----------



## sublime

Read my introduction again.. I said I am "socially liberal" that is not equivalent to saying "I am a social liberal"....

No matter how much you want to believe I am a progressive liberal you are way off base and anybody that has interacted with me for any amount of times knows all too well that you are wrong. The funny thing is no matter what I say you believe you are correct and that I am either wrong or straight up lying. 

You should seriously back off and get to know me before you insert both your feet in to your mouth with so much enthusiasm.


----------



## BDBoop

S/h/it is our resident troll.


----------



## koshergrl

No, I'm  not. We have quite a few resident trolls, including you.

You aren't original or smart enough to be considered singular...

So where is the last link you posted, the last citation you used, poop?


----------



## BDBoop

Naw, man. YOU set a standard. Trolling a funeral thread? Attacking new members? Not in my wildest dreams.

Wear the crown with pride, sunshine.


----------



## sublime

koshergrl said:


> No, I'm  not. We have quite a few resident trolls, including you.
> 
> You aren't original or smart enough to be considered singular...
> 
> So where is the last link you posted, the last citation you used, poop?



I just read several of your posts in various threads. You obviously love to argue, have no problem throwing insults at people and have very limited social skills. Maybe you should take some time away from the board and interact with actual flesh and blood human beings. I am sure nobody would put up with the way you act here in real life.


----------



## saveliberty

koshergrl said:


> While yours are the epitome of intelligence.
> 
> No matter how many times you call me stupid, you're the one who apparently doesn't know what social liberalism is, despite calling yourself a social liberal.
> 
> Who's the stupid one again?



That would be you kochergrl.  Everyday, all day.


----------



## boutym

Me thinks she is pissed at the world and probably a bit pissed at herself for whatever reason.  Perhaps she got thrown out of the American Idol auditions or just maybe she made it through the first round and found she was never going to get into JLo's pants.  Who knows.  Either way she certainly is a piece of work.

Now where the fuk is Fred to explain this mess???


----------



## boutym

Oh, and by the way, Sub might be a lot of things, but a social liberal he is not.


----------



## koshergrl

Oh, so he's wrong when he identifies himself as such.


----------



## Si modo

koshergrl said:


> I used wiki and another source as well...and I used wiki because for definitions that are not contested (and social liberalism only has one meaning) it works. And idiots like you are served well enough by it.
> 
> But since you're an idiot, here:
> 
> "The other stream, which has come to be called social liberalism (but which might better be called social justice liberalism1 ), also valued political freedom, also thought that the state should as far as possible leave us alone to make our own decisions on how to live our lives, also opposed militarism and also believed that international free trade was a way to preserve peace, but it believed in addition that liberalism required a commitment to a fair distribution of wealth and power, which in turn led to support for redistributive taxation and public services as ways of fairly distributing wealth and for democracy as a way of fairly distributing power."
> 
> What is Social Liberalism? | Social Liberal Forum
> 
> I'm beginning to think maybe you are just stupid, after all.


So, which parts of what you quoted do you find distasteful?


----------



## saveliberty

koshergrl said:


> Oh, so he's wrong when he identifies himself as such.



He can be socially liberal in his views, yet not politically active with those views you stupid troll.


----------



## koshergrl

Social justice. Fair distribution of wealth and power. Redistribution taxes and public services.


----------



## saveliberty

koshergrl said:


> Social justice. Fair distribution of wealth and power. Redistribution taxes and public services.



So you now support social justice koshergrl?  How Progressive of you.


----------



## Si modo

koshergrl said:


> Social justice. Fair distribution of wealth and power. Redistribution taxes and public services.


That's cool.

I'm socially liberal as well, but not a social liberal partially for those reasons.

Is that too bizarre of a concept for you to imagine - that someone can be socially liberal but not a social liberal?


----------



## koshergrl

saveliberty said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so he's wrong when he identifies himself as such.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He can be socially liberal in his views, yet not politically active with those views you stupid troll.
Click to expand...

 
Words mean something. If you flounce into a new forum with a few of your friends and you all announce you are socially liberal, and you're not, then you are irredeemably stupid.

If you state you're a social liberal, but not according to the accepted definition, you're some OTHER sort of social liberal that has NOTHING to do with the definition of social liberalism that is understood by the world...then you're using the same MO as social progressives everywhere...aka, lying about what your real agenda is, and changing the definitions of phrases and words as they apply to your political views...

So is he stupid, or a liar?


----------



## saveliberty

koshergrl said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so he's wrong when he identifies himself as such.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He can be socially liberal in his views, yet not politically active with those views you stupid troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Words mean something. If you flounce into a new forum with a few of your friends and you all announce you are socially liberal, and you're not, then you are irredeemably stupid.
> 
> If you state you're a social liberal, but not according to the accepted definition, you're some OTHER sort of social liberal that has NOTHING to do with the definition of social liberalism that is understood by the world...then you're using the same MO as social progressives everywhere...aka, lying about what your real agenda is, and changing the definitions of phrases and words as they apply to your political views...
> 
> So is he stupid, or a liar?
Click to expand...


No, he's just plagued with a stupid liar named koshergrl, just like the rest of us.


----------



## koshergrl

I love it when people who are owned for stupidity proclaim the person who noted their ignorance is *stoopid*.


----------



## sublime

koshergrl said:


> Oh, so he's wrong when he identifies himself as such.



Once again, for me to say I am socially liberal does not equal "I am a social liberal"

Context....


----------



## Si modo

sublime said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so he's wrong when he identifies himself as such.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, for me to say I am socially liberal does not equal "I am a social liberal"
> 
> Context....
Click to expand...

I think you should thank KG...now your post count is high enough to PM and post links, mostly due to her.

From one person who is socially liberal to another, again, welcome.


----------



## sublime

koshergrl said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so he's wrong when he identifies himself as such.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He can be socially liberal in his views, yet not politically active with those views you stupid troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Words mean something. If you flounce into a new forum with a few of your friends and you all announce you are socially liberal, and you're not, then you are irredeemably stupid.
> 
> If you state you're a social liberal, but not according to the accepted definition, you're some OTHER sort of social liberal that has NOTHING to do with the definition of social liberalism that is understood by the world...then you're using the same MO as social progressives everywhere...aka, lying about what your real agenda is, and changing the definitions of phrases and words as they apply to your political views...
> 
> So is he stupid, or a liar?
Click to expand...


Context means something too you nitwit. You can't seem to get it through your thick skull that I said I am "socially liberal", I explained what that means and yet you sit here and hold on to your term "social liberal" and it's rigid definition. I have explained multiple times that I do not believe in social justice or any of the other crap that comes with that term yet you will not let go. 

So now I ask kindly, would you please go f*ck yourself?


----------



## BDBoop

koshergrl said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so he's wrong when he identifies himself as such.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He can be socially liberal in his views, yet not politically active with those views you stupid troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Words mean something. If you flounce into a new forum with a few of your friends and you all announce you are socially liberal, and you're not, then you are irredeemably stupid.
> 
> If you state you're a social liberal, but not according to the accepted definition, you're some OTHER sort of social liberal that has NOTHING to do with the definition of social liberalism that is understood by the world...then you're using the same MO as social progressives everywhere...aka, lying about what your real agenda is, and changing the definitions of phrases and words as they apply to your political views...
> 
> So is he stupid, or a liar?
Click to expand...


Walking into a new forum like a gentleman and posting an intro thread is not "flouncing into a new forum."


----------



## BDBoop

sublime said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> He can be socially liberal in his views, yet not politically active with those views you stupid troll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Words mean something. If you flounce into a new forum with a few of your friends and you all announce you are socially liberal, and you're not, then you are irredeemably stupid.
> 
> If you state you're a social liberal, but not according to the accepted definition, you're some OTHER sort of social liberal that has NOTHING to do with the definition of social liberalism that is understood by the world...then you're using the same MO as social progressives everywhere...aka, lying about what your real agenda is, and changing the definitions of phrases and words as they apply to your political views...
> 
> So is he stupid, or a liar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Context means something too you nitwit. You can't seem to get it through your thick skull that I said I am "socially liberal", I explained what that means and yet you sit here and hold on to your term "social liberal" and it's rigid definition. I have explained multiple times that I do not believe in social justice or any of the other crap that comes with that term yet you will not let go.
> 
> So now I ask kindly, would you please go f*ck yourself?
Click to expand...


It only takes her three minutes to masturbate and then f*ck if she's not back again.


----------



## saveliberty

koshergrl said:


> I love it when people who are owned for stupidity proclaim the person who noted their ignorance is *stoopid*.



It would have been simpler to just say you enjoy being stupid and a troll.


----------



## Dabs

For fuck's sake.
I just realized I spent a few more minutes than normal, reading posts about who is who, and who is pissed and who is liberal and who is not, and giggling at how people go at it.......and this is a fucking INTRODUCTION thread ~LMAO~

I thought I was in the Flame Zone.
The person who started the thread to introduce themselves.....are they still around?? ~LoL~


----------



## BDBoop

Oh, yes. Already been in the tavern.  He's one of the good guys.

...... okay, that and I have a crush on his avatar.


----------



## boutym

Dabs said:


> The person who started the thread to introduce themselves.....are they still around?? ~LoL~



That's what I'm wondering.  I'm gonna go track his ass down and make him come back and answer for this mess he started.


----------



## sublime

boutym said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> 
> The person who started the thread to introduce themselves.....are they still around?? ~LoL~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I'm wondering.  I'm gonna go track his ass down and make him come back and answer for this mess he started.
Click to expand...


Can you imagine people from the other forum who have been putting up with my rants about liberal progressives for the last five years witnessing this nitwit accusing me of being a liberal progressive? They'd probably get a good chuckle out of this chowder head and her accusations. 

At least she finally shut up...

On the plus side... My responses to her would have got me banned at the other forum, yet somehow I am still here.

Cool.


----------



## koshergrl

You identified yourself as a social liberal, you moron:

"The term "social liberalism" is often used interchangeably with "*modern liberalism*".

Social liberalism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I'm sorry you're too stupid to effectively communicate your political stance on a political board, if indeed you are not just lying..

which is what I suspect. Particularly given your BFF on this board are shrieking, slobbering progressives. 

You've made some mighty fine progressive friends, you call yourself socially liberal...

But you say you're not A social liberal, and that you apparently have a different set of definitions for a term that is universally recognized as "liberal", and which you applied to yourself.

Hmmmmm..

BTW, progressives (and anarchists) often clothe their ignorant asses in the title of "libertarian" as a way to divert attention from the fact that they're just anti-establishment eugenecist progressives who think they should be able to do whatever they want without ever being held accountable......

http://www.usmessageboard.com/#cite_note-richardson-8


----------



## BDBoop

Christ, she's back.


----------



## sublime

koshergrl said:


> You identified yourself as a social liberal, you moron:
> 
> "The term "social liberalism" is often used interchangeably with "*modern liberalism*".
> 
> Social liberalism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> I'm sorry you're too stupid to effectively communicate your political stance on a political board, if indeed you are not just lying..
> 
> which is what I suspect. Particularly given your BFF on this board are shrieking, slobbering progressives.
> 
> You've made some mighty fine progressive friends, you call yourself socially liberal...
> 
> But you say you're not A social liberal, and that you apparently have a different set of definitions for a term that is universally recognized as "liberal", and which you applied to yourself.
> 
> Hmmmmm..
> 
> BTW, progressives (and anarchists) often clothe their ignorant asses in the title of "libertarian" as a way to divert attention from the fact that they're just anti-establishment eugenecist progressives who think they should be able to do whatever they want without ever being held accountable......
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/#cite_note-richardson-8



Once again read my introduction post you nitwit....

I said "I am socially liberal"... I have repeatedly defined what I meant by that and you continue with your stupid bullsh!t... Why don't you take a look at my posts in the politics forum today and tell me that you believe I am a liberal progressive.

It's time for you to pull your head out of your butt and apologize to me for wasting my time with all of your silly nonsense.


----------



## saveliberty

koshergrl's inability to understand the difference between socially and social is truly humorous.  First class moron with second class class.


----------



## sublime

saveliberty said:


> koshergrl's inability to understand the difference between socially and social is truly humorous.  First class moron with second class class.



She has a very bad case of obsessive compulsive disorder as well.


----------



## saveliberty

More like starved for attention and doesn't care how she gets it.


----------



## Liability

welcome aboard.

This place can be rough on new folks.

Give it time, though.

It is very free-wheelin'.


----------



## sublime

Liability said:


> welcome aboard.
> 
> This place can be rough on new folks.
> 
> Give it time, though.
> 
> It is very free-wheelin'.



Thanks.. No worries man, I can take it as well as dish it out. So far most have been great. There's always one raving lunatic on a forum like this and it looks like she has sought me out. If she is as bad as it gets, I will be just fine here....

Thanks again.


----------



## koshergrl

Are you socially liberal?

Or a liar?


----------



## saveliberty

Socially liberal has already been established by sublime.  Since you can't tell the difference why even bother asking the question?


----------



## Dabs

saveliberty said:


> Socially liberal has already been established by sublime.  Since you can't tell the difference why even bother asking the question?



To start a kootie fight is my guess.


----------



## saveliberty

Dabs said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Socially liberal has already been established by sublime.  Since you can't tell the difference why even bother asking the question?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To start a kootie fight is my guess.
Click to expand...


More likely deer ticks and lyme disease.


----------

